# MULE'S SMOKED CHEESE IN THE DELUXE UDS WITH AMNPS



## themule69 (May 3, 2013)

i just noticed it is May 3rd and it snowed in Arkansas. WOW snow in Arkansas. then i remembered it will be hot soon. it is hard to cold smoke when it is 100 deg. so it is time for more cheese before it gets hot. I don't want to run out of smoked cheese. I am using 1 row of pitmaster dust and 1 row of apple pellets in my UDS.  notice the racks have never been hot smoked on. that way their are no dark grill marks, here are a few pics of the smoke.

5# cheddar. 2.5# pepper jack, 1# Swiss













cheese may 1.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 3, 2013


















cheeae may 2.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 3, 2013






getting the AMNPS going













cheese may 3.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 3, 2013


















cheese may 4.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 3, 2013






cheddar cut in chunks.













cheese may 5.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 3, 2013






cheddar, Swiss and pepper jack cut in chunks













cheese may 6.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 3, 2013






all in the UDS with the AMNPS TBS. note the smoke box for

the AMNPS bottom right.













cheese may 7.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 3, 2013






it is 39 deg outside. thought i was going to have to build a fire to cold smoke. more pics to come.

happy smoken.

David


----------



## Bearcarver (May 3, 2013)

Nice Job, David!!!

Love smoked cheese!!!

Bear


----------



## jrod62 (May 3, 2013)

Thumbs Up 
Your right, need to smoke some cheese before it gets hot around here


----------



## woodcutter (May 3, 2013)

jrod62 said:


> Your right, need to smoke some cheese before it gets hot around here


x2


----------



## seenred (May 3, 2013)

Lookin' good, David!  With all the weather and temp extremes we've had in our part of the country, you know we'll be having a hot one this summer.  Love the smoked cheese...smoked pepper jack is our favorite!

Red


----------



## themule69 (May 3, 2013)

2 hours into the smoke

TBS













cheese may 8.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 3, 2013






Todd says the AMNPS will fill a barrel. any question? 2 hours













cheese may 9.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 3, 2013






starting to take on some color. 2 hours













cheese may 10.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 3, 2013






more pics to come. not sure how long i will let it go. outside temp is now 42 deg.

happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69 (May 3, 2013)

SeenRed said:


> Lookin' good, David!  With all the weather and temp extremes we've had in our part of the country, you know we'll be having a hot one this summer.  Love the smoked cheese...smoked pepper jack is our favorite!
> 
> Red


pretty much everybody i talk to prefers the pepper jack.  it is my favorite.

happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69 (May 3, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice Job, David!!!
> 
> Love smoked cheese!!!
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear. gotta have smoked cheese.


jrod62 said:


> Your right, need to smoke some cheese before it gets hot around here


Yup better smoke some soon or it will be ice in the smoker to keep it cool.


Woodcutter said:


> x2





SeenRed said:


> Lookin' good, David!  With all the weather and temp extremes we've had in our part of the country, you know we'll be having a hot one this summer.  Love the smoked cheese...smoked pepper jack is our favorite!
> 
> Red


Thanks Red. it may be to cold to cold smoke in June and July the way this year is going.


----------



## themule69 (May 3, 2013)

after a little over 3 hours.













smoked cheese 11.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 3, 2013






after 3 hours













smoked cheese 12.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 3, 2013






after 3 hours













smoked cheese 13.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 3, 2013






after 3 hours













smoked cheese 14.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 3, 2013






1AMNPS burnt out in about 3 hours 15 min.













smoked cheese 15.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 3, 2013






after 3 hours













smoked cheese 16.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 3, 2013






after 3 hours













smoked cheese 17.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 3, 2013






after 3 hours













smoked cheese 18.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 3, 2013






all packaged up













smoked cheese 19.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 3, 2013






all packaged up













smoked cheese 21.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 3, 2013






the pics don't show the color change as much as it changed. it has nice color. i'm sure the pics would have turned out better if i could have just go it to say "CHEESE"
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





it is now in for it's rest in the fridge.

happy smoken.

David

remember everybody it's hard to cold smoke at 100 deg outside. smoke up before it gets hot.


----------



## roadkill cafe (May 3, 2013)

Nice cheese David. Love that smokey bit of heaven on a cracker or in recipes. Wish I had gotten in a last cheese smoke before it turned hot here. My supply has dwindled down faster than I thought it would (thanks to my daughter). If you haven't tried smoking some Dubliner cheese give it a try. More of a crumbly texture but very good. I do it with peach. Enjoy that great looking cheese!!!

Steve


----------



## themule69 (May 3, 2013)

Roadkill Cafe said:


> Nice cheese David. Love that smokey bit of heaven on a cracker or in recipes. Wish I had gotten in a last cheese smoke before it turned hot here. My supply has dwindled down faster than I thought it would (thanks to my daughter). If you haven't tried smoking some Dubliner cheese give it a try. More of a crumbly texture but very good. I do it with peach. Enjoy that great looking cheese!!!
> 
> Steve


Thanks for the kind words Steve. i bet you couls still get in a cold smoke. you might have to do it after dark ar add some ice.

happy smoken.

David


----------



## roadkill cafe (May 3, 2013)

Might be able to "sneak" one final one in. A couple days coming up it's supposed to have a low of about 66* and I have a few small frozen bottles of water. Can also toss the cheese in the freezer just long enough to bring the temp down. Looking at your pics is like twisting my arm buddy. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Steve


----------



## snorkelinggirl (May 3, 2013)

Hi David,

Great post on cheese smoking!  I appreciate the clear step-by-step, and also the tibdbit about keeping a rack clean by not hot smoking on it.  I didn't realize the hot smoking is what built up the creosote on the racks.  Good info, and I'll keep a rack in reserve just for the cold smoking from here out.

Have a great weekend!

Clarissa


----------



## themule69 (May 3, 2013)

Roadkill Cafe said:


> Might be able to "sneak" one final one in. A couple days coming up it's supposed to have a low of about 66* and I have a few small frozen bottles of water. Can also toss the cheese in the freezer just long enough to bring the temp down. Looking at your pics is like twisting my arm buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


be care full about freezing. that causes 2 problem. the cheese crumbles and it doesn't take on the smoke as well. they say opening the smoker is bad. but remember it lets heat out. so you might have to let some smoke go to drop the temp.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## roadkill cafe (May 3, 2013)

themule69 said:


> be care full about freezing. that causes 2 problem. the cheese crumbles and it doesn't take on the smoke as well. they say opening the smoker is bad. but remember it lets heat out. so you might have to let some smoke go to drop the temp.
> 
> happy smoken.
> 
> david


Thanks David. I wouldn't freeze the cheese, just in long enough to drop the temp about 5* or so. This would allow it to stay in the smoke a bit longer.


----------



## themule69 (May 3, 2013)

SnorkelingGirl said:


> Hi David,
> 
> Great post on cheese smoking!  I appreciate the clear step-by-step, and also the tibdbit about keeping a rack clean by not hot smoking on it.  I didn't realize the hot smoking is what built up the creosote on the racks.  Good info, and I'll keep a rack in reserve just for the cold smoking from here out.
> 
> ...


Thanks Clarissa

you can clean up a rack after it is hot smoked or grilled on. only problem is i don't know anybody that cleans one up that good. it is called seasoned. which is great for smoking and grilling. but doesn't look as good on the cheese.

I'm going to have a great weekend. i go pick up a MES 40 from SEENRED. like i need more grilling stuff
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Hope you have a great weekend.

happy smoken.

David


----------



## Bearcarver (May 3, 2013)

themule69 said:


> Thanks Clarissa
> 
> you can clean up a rack after it is hot smoked or grilled on. only problem is i don't know anybody that cleans one up that good. it is called seasoned. which is great for smoking and grilling. but doesn't look as good on the cheese.
> 
> ...


I know somebody who cleans hot smoking racks up like new. Mrs Bear does, but you have to put up with the dirty looks during & for awhile after.

Bear


----------



## themule69 (May 3, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> I know somebody who cleans hot smoking racks up like new. Mrs Bear does, but you have to put up with the dirty looks during & for awhile after.
> 
> Bear


Bear you have a keeper then. i totally understand the dirty looks. that's why i have cold smoke only racks and my own smoking refrigerator.

happy smoken.

David


----------



## Bearcarver (May 3, 2013)

themule69 said:


> Bear you have a keeper then. i totally understand the dirty looks. that's why i have cold smoke only racks and my own smoking refrigerator.
> 
> happy smoken.
> 
> David


Yup---She's a keeper after 44 1/2 years. She was in my room from 10 AM to 6 PM all 28 days I was in the hospital, except for a lunch break.

Bear


----------



## snorkelinggirl (May 3, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup---She's a keeper after 44 1/2 years. She was in my room from 10 AM to 6 PM all 28 days I was in the hospital, except for a lunch break.
> 
> Bear


So Mrs. Bear cleans your meat grinder and meat slicer, washes your smoking racks, and holds your hand in the hospital for 28 straight days. That kind of thing brings tears to my eyes!  What a good woman.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 3, 2013)

SnorkelingGirl said:


> So Mrs. Bear cleans your meat grinder and meat slicer, washes your smoking racks, and holds your hand in the hospital for 28 straight days. That kind of thing brings tears to my eyes!  What a good woman.


Yes she does & yes she is.

Bear

Mule----Sorry for stepping on your post.


----------



## themule69 (May 3, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Yes she does & yes she is.
> 
> Bear
> 
> Mule----Sorry for stepping on your post.


Bear your welcome to step on my post. you can turn it into a chat room if you want. I'm glad to see when anybody finds a keeper. 90% of smoking is about talking and gathering.

happy smoken.

David


----------



## meridianman (Jul 8, 2013)

How cool does it have to stay to keep the cheese from melting?


----------



## themule69 (Jul 9, 2013)

MeridianMan said:


> How cool does it have to stay to keep the cheese from melting?


I try to stay under 80 deg. Differant cheese melts at differant temps.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 9, 2013)

ditto....stay under 80 for cheese, preferably 60's or 70's for me.


----------



## gary morris (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi David, your cheeses looks great, can I ask is  Monterey Pepper Jack the same cheese that you used?  I can get Monterey Jack cheese over here and would assume it's Pepper Jack without the peppers?  I have some Wookey Hole cave aged Cheddar and would like to smoke a few other varieties too.

Gary.


----------



## themule69 (Jul 9, 2013)

Gary Morris said:


> Hi David, your cheeses looks great, can I ask is  Monterey Pepper Jack the same cheese that you used?  I can get Monterey Jack cheese over here and would assume it's Pepper Jack without the peppers?  I have some Wookey Hole cave aged Cheddar and would like to smoke a few other varieties too.
> 
> Gary.


Some of what I smoked is Pepper jack. Don't know anything about the Monterey. Then i smoke Cheddar mozzarella Swiss and lots of others.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## goodtobeking (Aug 12, 2013)

I tried my first smoking of Provalone and Cougar Gold Chedder last year. I was told never to smoke it over 2 hours! I saw very little color change so I pulled equal parts of the cheese at 4, 6, 8 & 12 hours. Tried it a few days later and thought about tossing the whole bunch. Tasted it too soon! Instead I let it sit vacuum packed in my refridgerator for 6 months and it was amazing. It just needed time for the smoke to migrate through the cheese! My friends went nuts over it. I'll be smoking up a variety in a few weeks when the night time temp is supposed to be in the 40's.


----------



## themule69 (Aug 12, 2013)

Goodtobeking said:


> I tried my first smoking of Provalone and Cougar Gold Chedder last year. I was told never to smoke it over 2 hours! I saw very little color change so I pulled equal parts of the cheese at 4, 6, 8 & 12 hours. Tried it a few days later and thought about tossing the whole bunch. Tasted it too soon! Instead I let it sit vacuum packed in my refridgerator for 6 months and it was amazing. It just needed time for the smoke to migrate through the cheese! My friends went nuts over it. I'll be smoking up a variety in a few weeks when the night time temp is supposed to be in the 40's.


It is hard to beat smoked cheese. I never run out around here.As soon as it cools off some I'll start smokeing more

Post some pics of yours when you get a chance.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## smoke cloud (Aug 22, 2013)

Hey Mule .....

You are definitely " The Man "  ......You inspired me big time. My mouth was watering looking at your pictures.  I really want to give some smoked cheese as Christmas gifts to some friends and family so I thought I'd do a test run........ 

I tried smoking some Mild and sharp cheddar and some mozzarrella and pepper jack the other night when it was cool. It only got up over 90 degrees one time but I caught it right away so there was no melting. I smoked with soaked hickory chips 2 1/2 hours. I usually use Pecan on everything. The cheese basic color was only darkened a tiny bit.  I hope the taste gets better after the two week aging process . The wife and I tried a taste before I vacuum sealed them and they all tasted like you had licked an ash tray. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    

Oh please tell me that is normal Doctor ....... 

Sorry I didn't take time for a picture ..... Thanks


----------



## themule69 (Aug 22, 2013)

Smoke cloud said:


> Hey Mule .....
> 
> You are definitely " The Man "  ......You inspired me big time. My mouth was watering looking at your pictures.  I really want to give some smoked cheese as Christmas gifts to some friends and family so I thought I'd do a test run........
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you gave it a smoke. It will be much better with age. It takes time to mellow. Your right on the taste right out of the smoker.

Let me know what you think after the rest.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## smoke cloud (Aug 23, 2013)

OK David, I'm not sweating bullets any longer thinking I ruined a bunch of cheese. Now I'll bide my time for about two weeks and do a taste test. Hopefully it will be good stuff and I can start  making plans to smoke some up in October for Christmas gifts....... I'll try to remember to report back on how it turned out. Thanks a bunch ......... Bill


----------



## themule69 (Aug 23, 2013)

Smoke cloud said:


> OK David, I'm not sweating bullets any longer thinking I ruined a bunch of cheese. Now I'll bide my time for about two weeks and do a taste test. Hopefully it will be good stuff and I can start  making plans to smoke some up in October for Christmas gifts....... I'll try to remember to report back on how it turned out. Thanks a bunch ......... Bill


Your going to love it

David


----------



## munkiestyle (Jun 3, 2014)

Are you filling one side of your AMNPS with dust and one half with pellets? I have been wondering how dust would burn.


----------



## dave17a (Jun 6, 2014)

themule69 said:


> after a little over 3 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good lookin' stuff. Bought some more sale stuff, with what are you doing eyes from wife. Will get some more. Waiting for that next sale for more. Hoping for 60* night.


----------

